# TouchDRO Discount for Forum Members



## ycroosh (Jul 22, 2022)

Hi folks,
Some time ago I mentioned that forum members get a bit of a discount. So I don't need to answer the same question two times per week , here are the details:
There are two options (mutually exclusive):
1. 10% discount on any order (excluding shipping for international orders)
2. Free 3D printed enclosure if you order a TouchDRO Glass/Magnetic Scales adapter board.

If you are a forum member, PM or email me with your PayPal transaction ID *after* you place the order and I will do a partial refund (I'm not set up for discount code during checkout).

A side note: there are some countries I don't ship to anymore (usually the ones where the amount of fraud was too high or too many lost packages). If you don't have a shipping option during the checkout, contact me and we can figure out a different shipping arrangement (i.e. use UPS, DHL, etc.). Those will likely be much more expensive than USPS, thus no 10% on international shipping.

_Also, I will not send anything to South Africa, Brazil, Russia, and Belarus, regardless of the shipping service. Over the years I had to refund 100% of the orders, and I can't keep doing this._

Hopefully this helps
Regards
Yuriy

P.S. I have no clue how to make this "sticky". If you do, please let me know.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 22, 2022)

Made it a sticky for you Yuriy


----------



## ycroosh (Jul 26, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Made it a sticky for you Yuriy


Thank you


----------



## Gnpenning (Jul 26, 2022)

For us tech challenged ones can you provide a link to your site?


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 26, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> For us tech challenged ones can you provide a link to your site?








						TouchDRO - Wireless DIY DRO
					

TouchDRO is a customizable DIY DRO for machine shop hobbyists and enthusiasts that offers professional DRO features at a fraction of the cost.



					www.touchdro.com


----------



## dewbane (Sep 20, 2022)

ycroosh said:


> _Also, I will not send anything to South Africa, Brazil, Russia, and Belarus, regardless of the shipping service. Over the years I had to refund 100% of the orders, and I can't keep doing this._


I from the Brazilian South African Belorussian Republic of Russia, and I wants to buying 10 thousands of your board units, but you has to sending me banking account knoweldge so that I sending you pay. Please sending banking account knowledge to totally.honest.good.looking.guy@not.spam.com

Thanking for send to info. I sending you pay immediate.


----------



## dewbane (Sep 20, 2022)

dewbane said:


> I from the Brazilian South African Belorussian Republic of Russia, and I wants to buying 10 thousands of your board units, but you has to sending me banking account knoweldge so that I sending you pay. Please sending banking account knowledge to totally.honest.good.looking.guy@not.spam.com
> 
> Thanking for send to info. I sending you pay immediate.


On a side note: Welcome to my dating life. "Wife leaving you not good is. I meeting to you wanting are so making the very warm time we is. I needing are am to send for gasoline in order travelling is to locate you for the very warm time. Giving is you me the gas bill for to meeting so making the we is times hot. I so excite, and pleasant to meeting. Is receive I am account informatic, I traveling meet to is when gets I is the gas bill."


----------

